# What's the best tablet right now?



## jsauder2 (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm looking to get my first tablet, and wanted to see if anyone could give suggestions...I want something that has (or will have) lot's of development for a while. I haven't used many or followed anything much to know what the best ones are. As I've started looking around, I've been leaning toward a ASUS T700T-B1-GR (http://www.tigerdire...5656&CatId=6957)

or the Nexus 7 (http://www.newegg.co...N82E16834230573)

Anyone have other suggestions? Would one of the Samsung's be better? Thanks


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

I would say the nexus 7 would have the best development because of aosp support.

Just take a look at the development sections of those two here on roots and the answer is clear.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Considering both are from the same manufacturer (also, the Nexus 7 is not part of the Galaxy line which is more a staple of Samsung, but I've heard rumors they are making a 10" Nexus tablet), ASUS, if you want a bigger screen, go with their Transformer line as even stock, they run very good. I have the original Transformer tablet and it runs like a beast for a Tegra 2 CPU.

But if you do want something with a lot of development, then use, any Nexus device will be your choice. I believe there's a bit more action for the Nexus 7 over on XDA, but I don't go there very often as I prefer it over here. Layout is more clean and not 5 miles long unlike XDA. I personally love my Nexus 7 tablet and I've tinkered around enough with it. Very good tablet for its price-point.


----------



## jsauder2 (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions. I got a chance to play with the Transformer Infinity yesterday...whoa! Those are awesome, but the price is a bit high. Think I'm going to go with the Nexus 7 unless anyone could offer a realistic alternative for similar price. Not sure there are any out there at this point though.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Although it is only speculation, you may find this interesting......

http://www.gottabemobile.com/2012/10/11/why-you-should-wait-to-buy-the-nexus-7/


----------



## jsauder2 (Nov 3, 2011)

Barf said:


> Although it is only speculation, you may find this interesting......
> 
> http://www.gottabemobile.com/2012/10/11/why-you-should-wait-to-buy-the-nexus-7/


saw that today. I'm going to wait it out. no point in passing now if I can get a 32gb for the same price. I'll be in Belgium for work next week, maybe I can find one there!

Sent from my DROIDX


----------

